# Expats in Puebla, Puebla?



## expatinmexico (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello!

I've seen a few threads from other expatriate's in Puebla, I was just wondering if anyone is still around! I am a 28 year old anthropologist from the states, living here in Puebla with my poblano significant other for a little over one year now. Haven't made many friends yet, just wondering if there are any ladies who might want to form a little coffee group? Or maybe one already exists? To be honest, getting a little bit stir crazy.

With high hopes!

Cris


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Cris
It looks like no one is responding to your post, so I will. There are a lot of expats in Puebla and we do periodically get togther for various events. If you have enough posts, you can PM me so I can give you more details.


----------



## expatinmexico (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Joycee! Thank you so much for responding, what an incredibly kind gesture. I would love to chat more, but for some reason can't send a PM.. Can I leave you my email? It is tsantelli(at)gmail(dot)com.

Thanks again!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

expatinmexico said:


> Hi Joycee! Thank you so much for responding, what an incredibly kind gesture. I would love to chat more, but for some reason can't send a PM.. …


You will be able to use the PM system after you have posted 5 times.


----------



## expatinmexico (Nov 11, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> You will be able to use the PM system after you have posted 5 times.


Thank you so much TundraGreen! Good to know!


----------



## jessbog99 (Jan 30, 2013)

expatinmexico said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've seen a few threads from other expatriate's in Puebla, I was just wondering if anyone is still around! I am a 28 year old anthropologist from the states, living here in Puebla with my poblano significant other for a little over one year now. Haven't made many friends yet, just wondering if there are any ladies who might want to form a little coffee group? Or maybe one already exists? To be honest, getting a little bit stir crazy.
> 
> ...


Hi Cris,

I just moved to Puebla a couple of days ago and your coffee group sounds like just the ticket! I'm a 25 yr old English teacher from the states and I don't really know anyone except my boss so I'd love to get together  Hope to hear from you soon!

Jess


----------



## expatinmexico (Nov 11, 2012)

jessbog99 said:


> Hi Cris,
> 
> I just moved to Puebla a couple of days ago and your coffee group sounds like just the ticket! I'm a 25 yr old English teacher from the states and I don't really know anyone except my boss so I'd love to get together  Hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Jess


Hi Jess!
Would love to get together sometime, lets chat over email - tsantelli(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## buttkm (Jul 20, 2013)

*Pub Quiz for Expats in Puebla*

Hi,
I'm running a pub quiz (trivia night) at the Texas BBQ restaurant in Puebla Mexico for any expats who would like to come out and have some fun and meet other English-speaking people.

The pub quiz is run weekly on Tuesday nights from 8 to 10pm. Never been to a pub quiz before? Don't worry! You'll be surprised how much you know and how much fun it can be! The format is teams of 4 collaborate to answer 50 questions on a variety of trivia topics in English. There are prizes to be won but it's mostly in good fun. Don't worry if you don't have a team of four already in place; teams will be put together as needed. This is a great opportunity to come out, meet people and have fun! Texas BBQ is located at 29 Sur #722, Col. La Paz Puebla, Puebla CP 72160. For more details, visit the website at texbbqpuebla(dot)com or their facebook page.

As I am running this weekly event, feel free to contact me directly as well.
Kathleen.


----------



## zhenders (Jul 23, 2013)

I've moved fairly recently to Puebla -- the BBQ sounds like such a fun time! It's Tuesday -- I think I may come out as well.

OP, it can definitely take time to meet people here, I've found -- but, in my experience, if you reach out, people are awfully fond of making new friends! Perhaps depending upon where in the city you live, it's different? I've also been fortunate to have met people in the gym I go to, and while out dancing. Do you have those sorts of interests tht can sort of throw you into a consistent group of people?

Best of luck, and enjoy your coffee talk time -- it looks like you've already found a lovely group of people!


----------



## Djean (Oct 12, 2013)

I will be in Puebla next week, Tuesday 15th. Looking to relocate there from Jalisco. Is the Pub quizz happening on 15th? Also where does the coffee group meet, and may I come?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


buttkm said:



Hi,
I'm running a pub quiz (trivia night) at the Texas BBQ restaurant in Puebla Mexico for any expats who would like to come out and have some fun and meet other English-speaking people.

The pub quiz is run weekly on Tuesday nights from 8 to 10pm. Never been to a pub quiz before? Don't worry! You'll be surprised how much you know and how much fun it can be! The format is teams of 4 collaborate to answer 50 questions on a variety of trivia topics in English. There are prizes to be won but it's mostly in good fun. Don't worry if you don't have a team of four already in place; teams will be put together as needed. This is a great opportunity to come out, meet people and have fun! Texas BBQ is located at 29 Sur #722, Col. La Paz Puebla, Puebla CP 72160. For more details, visit the website at texbbqpuebla(dot)com or their facebook page.

As I am running this weekly event, feel free to contact me directly as well.
Kathleen.

Click to expand...

_
Oh, I don´t know, Kathleen. A Canadian running a Texas BBQ joint in Puebla and holding weekly quizes requiring intellectual effort sounds a bit far-fetched to this Alabama boy. However, I do drive through the outskirts of Puebla on the Autopista Mexico-Puebla several times a year while driving between Lake Chapala and Chiapas and do feel some U.S. style BBQ might tempt me to stop in Puebla rather than proceed on to Orizaba so, tell me, how do I get to your BBQ joint from Highway 150 as I skirt the city if I need a U.S. style BBQ fix. Not that Chiapas BBQ is not delicious but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yay! This is so exciting to me to read so many posters here live in Puebla, pue! I will be moving there sometime after the first of the year, and I would def love to check out the Texas BBQ, seeing as I'm a Texan, lol. I'll let you know how authentic it is! Haha...  Where abouts is it?


----------



## Tako (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you still in Puebla? This is a rather old post. I live about twenty minutes outside of Puebla but I'm in Puebla for softball almost every Saturday. If you're bored or stir crazy, give me a shout!
TerriLee


----------

